# Introduce Yourself



## tillyandapril (Aug 6, 2013)

I am the owner of two female fancy mice. I have a white one with tan spots named April and an all white one named Tilly. April is one of my very first mice and is over a year old while Tilly is much younger. I am joining this site to get advice on caring for my two mice, April in particular has had several health issues and I want to get the best possible advice for caring for those issues.

Thanks for Reading


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Hi


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Hello, and welcome.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------

